# Range estimation



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So I recently posted a Wanted ad for a rangefinder. Well, my budget is not going to allow that this year, so i'm looking for any tips on estimating ranges. Thanks in advance


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Depending on how much you can spend, what about still considering a rangefinder? Amazon is selling the Simmons rangefinder for about $102. It's not a high end instrument, but I have one of them, and I like it just fine.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Go take a walk, and while doing it look at a distant object and then pace it off. You may have to do it on a couple of measured distances to start with just so that you know what one of your steps equals but once you get the hang of it you'll start doing better. In a job I once had I was in a position to do a lot of walking and I when ever I was walking I would look at a car, telephone pole, fire hydrant, or what ever else was out there. I am now to the point that I can usually guesstimate (if that is a word) within a few yards out to 200-400 yards.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Still waiting on the patented TEX comment: if yo need a range finder, you aren't close enough. 

Critter hit it on the head. While hunting/hiking, pick an object, guess the distance, then pace it off and see how close you are. I also like to have a Judo point in my quiver, instead of guessing and pacing, I will guess and shoot. Usually an old stump or something. It adds a whole new meaning when your are firing arrows to check how close you are.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> Still waiting on the patented TEX comment: if yo need a range finder, you aren't close enough.


I was going to say it, but you stole my thunder! He is right, clearly you still need to be able to estimate, but this is archery; you are not having to guess 300 yards. Assuming you are average skill, 50 yards is all that you need. I do like others have said and an easier way is to borrow a rangefinder then make guesses and then compare it to actual. Where it gets difficult is with slope for most of us, but again practice is all that will help you improve. Good luck!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm blind in one eye, so range estimation is a challenge, especially in low light conditions. So I've always used the subtending method. Sure, I carry a laser, but I still subtend my way through most shots over 15 yards.

http://huntinglife.com/practicing-a-vital-skill/


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

One thing that really helps is to cut the distance in half and estimate that yardage. Shorter distances are easier to estimate. Once you have an idea what half the distance is, double it. 20 or 25 yards is much more reconizable than 40 or 50. 
A range finder is truly the way to go, when your funds allow. But it can and most likely will keep you from practicing your yardage estimating on your own.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

hunt from a treestand and have yardages stepped off already...I have a single pin sight and I put it at 20yds when I leave the truck and don't usually have to take any shots over 25 yards. I shoot a 450 grain arrow so exact yardage is pretty important after 30 yards...if you're shooting an arrow closer to 375gr out of a 70 lbs bow...you can probably get away with shooting from the hip out to 35 yards. Since the average yardage of shots taken on deer out west is about 40 yards, you should be good to go if you're launching a 375gr arrow somewhere around 300fps. If you can't guestimate out to 40 yards then revert back to my first suggestion ;-)


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate each and every one of the comments here.


----------

